# Suggest for Processor, Mobo and Graphics Card



## sdk (Apr 20, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: I would like to use it for games like Battlefield 3, Farcry 3, Assasins Creed 2, NFS MW 2012, COD MW2, Street Fighters x Tekken 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 12-16k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Not in near future

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No. I will use my existing Samsung SyncMaster 740N 17-inch LCD Monitor, 1280 x 1024 resolution

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, Speakers, Keyboard and Mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within a month (* I know I might sound crazy when I mention this but - I can defer the purchase for a month or two if there is a possibility of any "drastic" price fall)

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I will prefer an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Will try the local market first. No problem in buying from online shops if its economic to do so

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I will not be able to upgrade the configuration frequently (I will use the new one for at least 4 years), I am being "coerced"  into buying a good gaming configuration by my younger brother and I whole-heartily want to fulfill his demand.I have no bias/fanboy-ism for intel/amd or amd/nvidia. In all I am looking for an efficient config for above req at best prices.
*  P.S. - I was once constrained to use a P-4 (yes! , was "gifted" to me) which was an absolute waste for money, I own it today also and it is absolutely obsolete in today's terms. I don't want my brother to feel the same constraint after 4 years (Atleast not that much obsolescence)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

What do you want to buy: *processor + mobo + graphic card* OR *whole pc without **Monitor, Speakers, Keyboard and Mouse*?


----------



## sdk (Apr 20, 2013)

whole pc without Monitor, Speakers, Keyboard and Mouse


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 20, 2013)

@ op u wont get a good proceesor,good gpu or a good mobo.....so plz extend ur budget..

and if u want to buy whole pc then it will cost around 40k


----------



## sdk (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok then pls suggest a combination of cpu+gpu+mobo+ram which will give a decent gaming experience for above games and will be cost effective at the same time


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 20, 2013)

anyway here is the most apt config for u to play the following games:
Processor: Intel i5 3470 Rs 11748
Mobo: Gigabyte b75m dh3 Rs 4121
HDD: WD 500 gb Rs. 2900
GPU: Zotac gtx 650ti 2gb Rs 11499
PSU: CORSAIR SMPS CX 500 V2 Rs 3386
Cabinet:Nzxt Gamma Rs. 2500
RAM: CORSAIR RAM VALUE 4GB DDR3 1600 Rs 1995
Total~Rs.38150

These prices have been coated from mdcomputer
and the processor if quoted from flipkart


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

sdk said:


> Ok then pls suggest a combination of cpu+gpu+mobo+ram which will give a decent gaming experience for above games and will be cost effective at the same time


The minimum for gaming for your current resolution IMO is:

i3 3220 (7000)
Gigabyte B75MDH3 (4000)
Corsair Value Select 4GB (1900)
Sapphire HD7750 1GB (6700)

total:  19600


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

AMD A10-5800K - 8k
FM2 Mobo of your choice - 5k
Corsair XMS3 - Rs 1.9k
Fits in your budget, will give you medium gaming experience


----------



## sdk (Apr 20, 2013)

1. Can i cut some price by considering the amd alternative ?
2. In your opinion, won't I be able to draw a decent performance for above requirements via Saphhire hd 7750 1gb ddr5 ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

The FM2 based APU already has a decent entry level GPU built in which should provide you with good performance at games played at your current resolution.. 
You may upgrade to a higher end GPU in the future


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

sdk said:


> 1. Can i cut some price by considering the amd alternative ?
> 2. In your opinion, won't I be able to draw a decent performance for above requirements via Saphhire hd 7750 1gb ddr5 ?


7750 will give moderate performance. If price is the issue, then Nerevarine's suggested config is the one you should go for. You'll be  able to enjoy games at medium settings at your current resolution.


----------



## sdk (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright, thanks and if I plan to improve the gaming performance on the config suggested by Nerevarine, will I have some possibilities i.e, will I be able to comfortably upgrade or this config will act as a dead end


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

I5 3450 @ 11k
Gigabyte GAB75M @ 4k
Corsair Value 4 GB @ 1.5K 
Total 16.5K


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

Not really.. The processor will be a dead end as AMD A10 -5800k is the fastest APU released till today
But you will be able to upgrade GPU though


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

If buys a GFX card after one year or two. The iGPU of the A10 will go waste. Whereas the I5 + a GFX card will easily beat the A10


----------



## sdk (Apr 20, 2013)

What if I knockout the miser in me and get *I5 3450 + Sapphire HD7750 1GB*, 
now will this config nail the ultra//high settings ?
I know that in today's terms no config is future proof, but can I safely assume that it will be able to run the latest games (released/too be released) for the next 2 years at least, 
pls give your suggestions, suggest any other comparable config in the revised budget +1000 k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

sdk said:


> What if I knockout the miser in me and get *I5 3450 + Sapphire HD7750 1GB*,
> now will this config nail the ultra//high settings ?
> I know that in today's terms no config is future proof, but can I safely assume that it will be able to run the latest games (released/too be released) for the next 2 years at least,
> pls give your suggestions, suggest any other comparable config in the revised budget +1000 k



very good combination.hd 7750 can easily handle games at 1280*1024res at high/ultra + you will have stronger cpu which means you can get high end gpus in future


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

sdk said:


> What if I knockout the miser in me and get *I5 3450 + Sapphire HD7750 1GB*,
> now will this config nail the ultra//high settings ?
> I know that in today's terms no config is future proof, but can I safely assume that it will be able to run the latest games (released/too be released) for the next 2 years at least,
> pls give your suggestions, suggest any other comparable config in the revised budget +1000 k


If you plan to use the same mponitor (1280 x 1024) for quite some years, then the combination you mentioned is okay. BUT, if you plan to upgrade, then get 7770 instead.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

HD 7770 is a very good option @ 7.5K to 8K.


----------



## sdk (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok, then so it comes to - I5 3450 + Sapphire HD7770 1GB
Now, IS Sapphire a good choice or should I consider another options?
With the games starting to grow more demanding, should I consider 6 core/8 core FX series by AMD?
How much difference will I have if I use a FX 6100/8150 in place of i5 ?

Also there are two HD 7770's present at Flipkart - 
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

No All Bulldozer series Processor are very bad in performance to clock speed ratio..
Get a i5 3450 + hD 7770
+1 to Sapphire from my side


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 21, 2013)

Another vote for Sapphire .


----------



## sdk (Apr 21, 2013)

And what's up with this Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 OC Edition 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card, is it worth spending 600 bucks for it?

And now with current config in mind, how will the performance be on -
COD Black ops 1 &2, Crysis 2 & 3, Battlefield 3 and NFS MW 2 ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 21, 2013)

forget the flipkart,get from here.it is now out of stock,but will come in few days

- SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7770 1GB DDR5


----------



## sdk (Apr 21, 2013)

Please tell me that if following titles are considered- 
COD Black ops 1 &2, Crysis 2 & 3, Farcry3, Battlefield 3, Dirt 3, GTA IV, AC3 and NFS MW 2 
1. Will AMD A10 5800k be able to run these decently, at mid settings atleast ?
2. In terms of mere processing capabilities is AMD A10 5800k tough enough in comparision to i3 /i5 in terms of Office Applications, Power Consumption etc. ?
3. What ram,mobo,psu,cab i should use with it? 
( I am considering 2 options - 1st being I5 3450 + Sapphire HD7770 1GB and 2nd being this one)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

sdk said:


> Please tell me that if following titles are considered-
> COD Black ops 1 &2, Crysis 2 & 3, Farcry3, Battlefield 3, Dirt 3, GTA IV, AC3 and NFS MW 2
> 1. Will AMD A10 5800k be able to run these decently, at mid settings atleast ?
> 2. In terms of mere processing capabilities is AMD A10 5800k tough enough in comparision to i3 /i5 in terms of Office Applications, Power Consumption etc. ?
> ...


With a10 5800k, you can play all these games at low-medium settings at 1280 x 1024.

Ram: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB or Corsair vengance 1600 MHz 8 GB
MObo: not many FM2 mobos are available in India.
Cabinet: I would suggets NZXT Gamma (2500) or CM Elite 180 (1800); whicheven suites your budget.
PSU: Corsair CX430V will be enough for wither config.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 21, 2013)

Instead of i5+7770, you should aim for i3 3220 + 7850. Latter overall will be a better option for gaming


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 21, 2013)

hitesh said:


> Instead of i5+7770, you should aim for i3 3220 + 7850. Latter overall will be a better option for gaming


Nowadays Games are Getting Core friendly i.e. no. of cores , the better the performance. I agree that HD 7850 is more powerful than HD 7770. Getting a Quad Core Proc now a new gfx card later(2 - 3 yrs) makes sense. In the coming years the i3 will definitely struggle with the Core Demanding Games .


----------



## hitesh (Apr 21, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Nowadays Games are Getting Core friendly i.e. no. of cores , the better the performance. I agree that HD 7850 is more powerful than HD 7770. Getting a Quad Core Proc now a new gfx card later(2 - 3 yrs) makes sense. In the coming years the i3 will definitely struggle with the Core Demanding Games .



i3 will struggle for sure, but not as hard as 7770 in the coming 2-3 years. 
I have a G620 and a GTX 460 Hawk and I will in no doubt give priority to GPU upgarde over cpu upgrade.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

hitesh said:


> i3 will struggle for sure, but not as hard as 7770 in the coming 2-3 years.
> I have a G620 and a GTX 460 Hawk and I will in no doubt give priority to GPU upgarde over cpu upgrade.


You did not understand bro. I3 and HD 7770 both will struggle. My point is get a Quad Core Proc now and a Card like HD 7770 now, then you can upgrade your GFX card later .
In other scenario, you have to upgrade the proc and HD 7850 will start to show its weakness .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

@op; do you plan to upgrade your monitor in a few months or an year?

@op; do you plan to upgrade your monitor in a few months or an year?


----------



## hitesh (Apr 22, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> You did not understand bro. I3 and HD 7770 both will struggle. My point is get a Quad Core Proc now and a Card like HD 7770 now, then you can upgrade your GFX card later .
> In other scenario, you have to upgrade the proc and HD 7850 will start to show its weakness .



Why go so much future proof ? 
For me present proofing is more important and 7850+i3 will give much much more fps than i5+7770 looking at the current scenario.
Also the need to upgrade to a better gpu over 7770 will be quite faster than the need to upgrade to a better cpu over i3
btw The only con I see with my suggestion is that the OP will have to buy a used i5 but it is no worry I guess


----------



## Myth (Apr 22, 2013)

Lets assume one opts for i3 + 7850. 
A year(probably less) down the line when you want to upgrade the processor, you will have to change the mobo as well. Why? Because after haswell, IB is going to be in a phase out mode (think about those with lga775 sockets now). Its going to be tough getting the right proc, mobo.
If its i5 + 7770, then just change the GPU. A quad core is easily going to last longer and GPU will be backward compatible.


----------



## sdk (Apr 22, 2013)

@harshilsharma63 : No, I am not planning to upgrade my monitor, at least not any time soon


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 22, 2013)

then get i5 + hd 7770.it is perfect for 1280*1024res


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

sdk said:


> @harshilsharma63 : No, I am not planning to upgrade my monitor, at least not any time soon


Then i5 + HD7770 is ideal for you.



Myth said:


> Lets assume one opts for i3 + 7850.
> A year(probably less) down the line when you want to upgrade the processor, you will have to change the mobo as well. Why? Because after haswell, IB is going to be in a phase out mode (think about those with lga775 sockets now). Its going to be tough getting the right proc, mobo.
> If its i5 + 7770, then just change the GPU. A quad core is easily going to last longer and GPU will be backward compatible.


  Upgrading CPU will require upgrading of motherboard too but upgrading the graphic card will not require any extra investment.


----------



## sdk (Apr 22, 2013)

Is 650 ti worth the price difference from 7770HD ??
Pls suggest a capable mobo and the appropriate psu

I am going to hit the local mkt today, see what cost I get there

i5 3450 @ 11k 
MOBO Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @ 4k
CORSAIR RAM VALUE 4GB DDR3 1600FSB @ 2k
GPU - Sapphire HD 7770HD 1GB @8k 
CORSAIR SMPS CX 500 V2 @ 3.5k
WESTERN DIGITAL HDD 1 TB SATA Green @ 4k

All prices I am considering are from *mdcomputers.in/
Above is my price benchmark
Any further suggestions are welcome

I am considering a local cabi with this config


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

sdk said:


> Is 650 ti worth the price difference from 7770HD ??
> Pls suggest a capable mobo and the appropriate psu
> 
> I am going to hit the local mkt today, see what cost I get there
> ...



> ITs HD7770, not 7770HD.

> GTX650ti is worth the extra 2k.

> If you are opting for a local cabinet, buy one which has maximum fan slots.


----------



## sdk (Apr 22, 2013)

@harshilsharma63 :Ok, my bad , so as per you is this config tough enough for latest games at high settings at my resolution ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 22, 2013)

yes.it good.make sure you buy a full atx cabinet so that there is enough airflow

avoid wd green series hd it has some issues.get wd 'blue' only


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

sdk said:


> @harshilsharma63 :Ok, my bad , so as per you is this config tough enough for latest games at high settings at my resolution ?


Yep it is.



ASHISH65 said:


> yes.it good.*make sure you buy a full atx cabinet so that there is enough airflow*
> 
> avoid wd green series hd it has some issues.get wd 'blue' only


How much a local fullATX cabinet cost?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 22, 2013)

around rs 1000-1500 without psu from zebronics,i ball. e.g zebronics biji


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

not reading all the replies, but the basic config should be an i5 + 7770.

the 7770 will eat up the games for 1280x1024..

the i5 will be able to handle the games for the next 2-3 years easy peasy.

and a CX430V2 should be the basic choice in PSU.. even better if you go into GS series / Seasonic


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> around rs 1000-1500 without psu from zebronics,i ball. e.g zebronics biji


+1 for Bijli.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

go for Bijli and you'll eventually regret it.

Stick to the NZXT Gamma.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2013)

get an el cheapo cabinet and replace it later with a good one..
Cabinets are easy to replace but components like GPU, CPU or mobo are hard to upgrade once bought


----------



## sdk (Apr 22, 2013)

This is the price I am getting in the local markets -
Intel i5 + Mobo - 16.25k
Sapphire HD 7770 - 8.3k
8GB DDR3 Ram (Zion) with heat sink - 4.2k 
Cool Master 500W - 3300
1TB WD - 3750


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2013)

change RAM  to something from Gskill or Corsair (Try Flipkart)
and change the PSU to CX500v2


----------



## sdk (Apr 22, 2013)

And rest of the pricing is ok ?????


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

Pricing is Ok as far as I am concerned...


----------



## hitesh (Apr 23, 2013)

Myth said:


> Lets assume one opts for i3 + 7850.
> A year(probably less) down the line when you want to upgrade the processor, you will have to change the mobo as well. Why? Because after haswell, IB is going to be in a phase out mode (think about those with lga775 sockets now). Its going to be tough getting the right proc, mobo.
> If its i5 + 7770, then just change the GPU. A quad core is easily going to last longer and GPU will be backward compatible.



Mentioned this already in short-



hitesh said:


> Why go so much future proof ?
> 
> *btw The only con I see with my suggestion is that the OP will have to buy a used i5 but it is no worry I guess*



Well I guess not everyone is comfortable with 2nd hand product, I am so suggested accordingly. For me none of the upgrade (gpu or cpu) would be a problem down the line.



sdk said:


> This is the price I am getting in the local markets -
> Intel i5 + Mobo - 16.25k
> Sapphire HD 7770 - 8.3k
> 8GB DDR3 Ram (Zion) with heat sink - 4.2k
> ...



+1 >>  





Nerevarine said:


> change RAM  to something from Gskill or Corsair (Try Flipkart)
> and change the PSU to CX500v2



Here 300rs cheaper GPU -
*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=7770&product_id=2049
You should get it around 7.6k-7.8k locally. 8.3k is a little high


----------



## sdk (Apr 23, 2013)

HD 7770 1GB vs GTX 650 Ti 1GB
Is there a great performance difference ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 23, 2013)

^ 650ti is better in games.

^ 650ti is better in games.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep. 650 Ti is better in games. 
If you can afford get the HD 7850.


----------

